# The one tune where I get to use the chorus



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

A fellow recorded us as we played a few tunes outdoors a few weeks ago. Lots of fun playing with these guys! :banana:

http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y2...eep/?action=view&current=Messageinabottle.flv


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

love the coke can stand... KILLER!


----------



## Bob Rock (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice job guys :food-smiley-004:


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

lol is that coke can acting as a tripod for another camera?:smile:


----------



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

Funny - when Samantha walks by the 1st time, you can see the camera shift slightly as if it wants to follow her a$$. I suppose the only reason it didn't was because the guy's wife was sitting right next to him on the left.:wink:


----------



## nova1010 (Jan 16, 2009)

droptop88 said:


> Funny - when Samantha walks by the 1st time, you can see the camera shift slightly as if it wants to follow her a$$. I suppose the only reason it didn't was because the guy's wife was sitting right next to him on the left.:wink:


LOL I noticed that too ,if the camera would have shaken rapidly we'd know she give him one up side the head,he kept his cool though ....good job guys


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice job - I'm guessing you're playing the Tele? Nice tone. Not too often you see a cowboy band playing The Police - YeeHaw ! :smile:


----------



## Spike (May 31, 2008)

Nicely done and a fine tele/chorus tone. 

I shifted slightly when Samantha walked by too....


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My band suffers from total eclipse of the drummer too. 
The Police in cowboy hats, I love it! 
Nice job.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

